# please critique- potential buy



## lakotalegend15 (Nov 5, 2007)

http://www.equinehits.com/horses-for-sale/horse-180904

can you guys critique him? his body? conformation? his add?

thanks..
e,c.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I personally, am not fond of his confo. He has nice coloring. His price isn't outrageous. He has multiple disciplines which is nice. His neck connects to his chest at a low point. He has a very long hip too. 

I would get more critique from a more experienced critic. lol.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

What are you planning on using him for?

I'm not too fond of his hips and his neck seems short to me, but I'm not great with conformation.


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

lakotalegend, I moved this to the critique section where you are likely to get more critiques from people.


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

I like his pattern, but there is too much white there for my taste (a lot to keep clean  ). He is a good size, seems to have good exposure to various disciplines, good age. Others can give you a good conformation critique. I think if he has done all they say, and he has no soundness issues, the price is okay. I think he would at least be worth going to see and try out in person.


----------



## lakotalegend15 (Nov 5, 2007)

thanks, sorry i'm new!

yeah, i don't love his confor. i would be using him at a drassage barn, but i'm not even doing training level drasage. the most i would be doing with him is WTCG jump ( he can jump 2'5") and some lateral movement( down the road) trails etc..
i'm not goingto be doingn anything fancy with him.

but i wan tto know if his confor. is so bad that it will affect his everyday ride..


----------



## lakotalegend15 (Nov 5, 2007)

but i'm just not sure he's the one for me. i am having my teacher take a look,..


----------



## sarahsboergoats (Dec 29, 2007)

I think he's gorgeous, but to me the price is kinda high. But that's just me.
-Sarah


----------



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

$3500 seems a bit much for a horse that isn't registered.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I really really don't like his croup. Waaaay too steep. His back is too short, and not a nice athletic-type short, more a just too-short back short. He looks to be a little straight-legged in the back as well. 
I'd have to say he's a no-go. I really don't like his conformation.
I think you could find better for that price.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Bad croup, weak coupling, short legs, short neck...overall, he just looks awkward to me. I agree; I'd look for something else.


----------



## lakotalegend15 (Nov 5, 2007)

yeah, my teacher didn't like him either. it's a no- go. thanks you guys!


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

He looks cute, his barrel is a little large in comparison to his leg length, but he's got lots of lung space at least!


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Personally I think he is ugly. It looks like they cut him right down the middle and took some huge stocky horse and used that for his head, and then took a wee little horse and put it on him rump, and then took wee little legs on him.


----------



## lakotalegend15 (Nov 5, 2007)

"harlee rides horses" thanks for your critique, but lets keep things more constructive then saying " he looks ugly" 

thanks.


----------

